# Cherry bowls



## Jim Seyfried (Apr 17, 2015)

I just recently joined WB and this is the first post of completed turnings. These are the last two bowls that I have completed. Recently I have been interested in bowls with feet and decided to give it a try. Both of these are Cherry wood from a storm-downed tree. The natural edge bowl is 11 ¼” x 8 ¾” x 5 ½” and the shallow one is 10 ½” x 2 ½”. Both are dyed, finished with Danish oil and Beall buffed. 



 

 

 

 
Thanks for looking! C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 16 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2015)

Really pretty James! That first one looks really thin-walled, is it? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow! Those are NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice James. The dye looks great and the feet are very well executed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2015)

Very exquisite looking !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Both outstanding! First I've seen with feet - how did you do them? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice pieces! I really like the feet, gonna give it a try some time... Your photography is excellent as well, looking forward to seeing more of your work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 18, 2015)

Really nice job. Love both of them. Nicely done.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Seyfried (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.

Tony, the NE bowl has approximately 3/16" walls.

Chuck, I use whatever tools I can find; I don't have many traditional carving tools. The initial shape was turned on the lathe. On the taller feet I used a jewelers saw to cut away what I could, then a rotary rasp in an air grinder to get a little closer. I then finish shaping them a flex-shaft dremel then with riflers and lots of sanding. The small feet were done about the same except for the jewelers saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice turnings. Great job on the feet. Never seen feet as tall as that first one but I really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 18, 2015)

wow awsome work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2015)

Those are very impressive, I also look forward to seeing more of your work. Tony


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 19, 2015)

Good looking bowls James! # 2 is my favorite. I usually like the natural wood tones but these look great. What dye did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Seyfried (Apr 20, 2015)

JR, I used red and yellow Artisan dye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Apr 21, 2015)

Really beautiful, Jim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

Jim Seyfried said:


> I just recently joined WB and this is the first post of completed turnings. These are the last two bowls that I have completed. Recently I have been interested in bowls with feet and decided to give it a try. Both of these are Cherry wood from a storm-downed tree. The natural edge bowl is 11 ¼” x 8 ¾” x 5 ½” and the shallow one is 10 ½” x 2 ½”. Both are dyed, finished with Danish oil and Beall buffed.
> 
> View attachment 76752 View attachment 76753 View attachment 76754 View attachment 76755
> Thanks for looking! C&C welcome.


Jim

I really like your Cherry you use. The bowls are fantastic too. How do you make the feet on them?

I turned Cherry once to a bowl and it was roughed out before I got it. I never seen Cherry as nice as yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Seyfried (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Arlin. I use whatever tools I can find; I don't have many traditional carving tools. The initial shape was turned on the lathe. On the taller feet I used a jewelers saw to cut away what I could, then a rotary rasp in an air grinder to get a little closer. I then finish shaping them a flex-shaft dremel then with riflers and lots of sanding. The small feet were done about the same except for the jewelers saw.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 2, 2015)

I am trying to picture and understand what you are saying.

So you make the foot longer then normal? 
Then you carve out the feet right?
How do you do the spacing on the feet?

Thanks you
Arlin


----------



## Jim Seyfried (May 3, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> So you make the foot longer then normal?


Yes and turned away the center trying to match the curve of the bowl


Arlin Eastman said:


> Then you carve out the feet right?


Yes


Arlin Eastman said:


> How do you do the spacing on the feet?


For the four feet I drew a center line on the bottom of both the long and short directions of the bowl. Then made four points, with the ones on the short side a little closer. I have been cautioned that putting four feet on domestic wood could lead to a rocking bowl. So far they haven't moved any and it still sits flat. For three feet I just spaced them 120 degrees.


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2015)

Great.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 3, 2015)

Thank you I think I have it pictured in my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2015)

Great looking bowls, Jim -- you've inspired me to try making one with feet, I've never attempted it till now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The PenSmith (May 9, 2015)

Welcome to WB, you may be new to us but not to turning! You have done an outstanding job on those!! Very, very impressive, keep up the great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

